# pac



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm assuming that for the most part it is, I have to go back in and check because I only connected the T-Harness to the back of the radio and then the RCA's.

Mine came with the spliced wired attached to the PAC, I had to disconnect that, tossed it back in the shipping box, and then connected the T-Harness shown on the right side of the picture below.

right click, open in new window/tab


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Is this for iPod integration?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Is this for iPod integration?


Its for adding RCA outputs to your factory radio so you can add external amp for sub or other speakers.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Is this for iPod integration?


The PAC AA-GM44 is a LOC [Line Output Converter] It takes the audio signal and send it via RCA output so that you can add Amplifier(s) to your cars audio system.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Gotcha, its been a while since I played with car stereos. The only days were so much easier.


----------



## pappadoc (Apr 17, 2013)

Ended up going with a double din. The gmos-044 works well and retains all function. I opted out of the steering wheel controls because i never used them to begin with.


----------



## titan2363 (Apr 26, 2013)

The power and remote wire on the PAC line output converter are not necessary to use, only if you don't want to run your own remote wire(which I recommend doing) a lot of those locs that also do remote turn on dont function properly.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The MyLink Head unit is also Double Din and the PAC AA-gm44 is a fraction of the cost of the gmos-044. The PAC also retains all functions, including steering wheel controls.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea it plugs right in but getting the radio back in is almost impossible. I had to use my foot to push the radio back in while trying to get a screw started there just isn't much room back there and I wasn't going to hack the dash to make it fit.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I just tucked the PAC to the right and above the glove box and pulled the wiring as far right as possible into that area near the Glove Box and Radio went back in fairly easy. 
Were you trying to fit the PAC behind the radio? That would be impossible.


----------



## pappadoc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well my gmos-044 decided to mess up. I couldn't hear any onstar but the light was on. Crutchfield sent me a new interface and the same issue, except for the second i received a bad harness. My acc wire was messed up and my headunit and amp would come on without the car being on. Long story short im impatient and did t want to have to turn the unit on and off everytime so im going back with the factory deck and ordering another PAC


----------

